# THE RUNWAY > Air Travel Forum >  Jetlag

## albertwhite

I have found that melatonin works great for getting over jetlag - anyone else??

----------


## kellymayerz

I've heard that Homeopathic remedies can be used to counter Jetlag.

----------


## Jonnah12

> I have found that melatonin works great for getting over jetlag - anyone else??


its the only medicine i know and i use whenever i travel via air travel  :Smile:  it's effective though

----------


## davidsmith36

The condition of jet lag may last several days before the traveller is fully adjusted to the new time zone; a recovery period of one day per time zone crossed is a suggested guideline. Jet lag is especially an issue for airline pilots, crew, and frequent travellers.

----------


## larajames234

I've heard that Homeopathic remedies can be used to counter Jetlag.

----------

